# Vigilantes burn alive, Stone gangs - news.com.au



## LequteMan (Nov 4, 2013)

SIX people were killed when residents of a township on the outskirts of Johannesburg attacked a group of suspected gang members, South African police said.

Some of the victims were burned alive and two were stoned to death by groups of vigilantes who struck after 400 men living in the township met to discuss the problems caused by local gangs.

"One of the groups attacked a traditional healer, setting fire to him and his house. He died of his injuries,'' said provincial police spokesman Neville Malila on Monday.

Two other suspected criminals were burned alive and a sixth was "found on Sunday night, he had been burned,'' said Malila.

source: news.com.au

see more at http://www.news.com.au/world/south-...african-township/story-fndir2ev-1226753109971


----------

